# WFVF.tmp File on Server



## ragingmoon (Jan 28, 2008)

On a Windows 2003 R2 server I have a file that is 49MB in size under the C\Windows\Temp directory. Can't seem to delete it. From some initial research it seems to be a file that the McAfee 5300 engine creates. But, I think it is supposed to wipe and renew itself after a process runs?

Any tips on deleting this file apart from uninstalling McAfee VirusScan which I would rather not do?

Thanks.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Stop the McAfee services and then try and delete the file.


----------



## ragingmoon (Jan 28, 2008)

srhoades said:


> Stop the McAfee services and then try and delete the file.


Stopped all the McAfee services and the file disappeared. Restarted them and the file came back - same size.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Perhaps McAfee uses it as it's own swap file. As long as the file isn't growing in size I wouldn't worry about 49MB


----------



## ragingmoon (Jan 28, 2008)

srhoades said:


> Perhaps McAfee uses it as it's own swap file. As long as the file isn't growing in size I wouldn't worry about 49MB


Probably right. But, I am short on disk space on my 12GB C drive and am trying to clean up as much as poss. Down to 868MB now on the C. Have cleaned all temp and dump files and all logs and text files. Not enough space to run a disk cleanup. Running out of ideas as to what I can safely delete without causing any adverse effects.


----------

